# Istoria: Generic Humanocentric Game - [Was Elements of Magic]



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2006)

This will be my new PbP game featuring a great deal of house rules and variants.

Please don't post until I've added additional posts for World Information and Rule Information.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2006)

*World Information*
[sblock]

*Geography*[sblock]
Istoria is made up of six continental land masses, although it appears more like three distinct land masses and a fourth smaller island mass.

The main land mass is broken up into four nations, The Empire, Kend, Arund and Myrundi.[/sblock]

*Nations*[sblock]
*The Empire*[sblock]
Capital: Kol Hoth
Population: Ten million.
Exports: Precious Metals, Weapons, Armor, Steel, Lumber
Language: High Tongue, Low Tongue, Trade
The Empire has existed for nearly three thousand years upon the basis of expansion and commerce.  At first a trade consortium, the Empire was named the Great Empyreal Trade Consortium.  It spread its fingers across the great continent, offering its services to baronies and the feudal kings of the time.  The Consortium built a massive network of trade roads to facilitate their commerce, set up roadside inns and built legions of mercenaries to protect their goods.

The Consortium flourished and soon held large swathes of the continent under economic control.  By this time the Kings and Barons had realized their folly and a sort of civil war erupted however legions of the Consortium fought for hard coin and a man bought is ten times the warrior than those pressed into service.  The war was short, only a decade in length.  When it was over the Consortium established a centralized ruling court of the wealthiest individuals which created the great merchant houses of the Empire.

What follows is the flourishing of one of the greatest material empires in history.  The Great Highway system which stretches across the continent is a testament to the power of commerce.

*Industries*

*People, Life and Society*
The people of The Empire are practical and efficient.  Money is often times the greatest ruler increasing status and power both personally and politically.  Physically the people of the Empire vary widely as the assorted tribes, baronies and kingdoms which were annexed descend from all sorts of different stock.

Life in the Empire is dictated by profession and affluence.  The highest class are the great merchant houses whose heads debate politics and commerce in the capital chambers of Kol Hoth.  There are twelve great merchant houses, each with a hand in every probable sort of business from textiles to weapons.  They vie for power amongst the capital chambers, hoping to acquire as many seats so that their affairs of trade are given greater leeway than the other houses.

The middle classes are the merchants, skilled craftsmen and the like.  They are a hard working class often times with a decent amount of luxury that make the standard of living in other nations look paltry.  The middle class also includes the legionnaires who are paid decent wages.

The lower class are the brute laborers, unskilled workers and peasants who work the fields.  They often times live meager but steady lives without too much hardship.  Occasionally, members of the lower class will earn enough to open their own business and become middle class, or they will enter the legions to earn their coin.

*Government and Politics*
The great merchant houses rule the Empire by means of a senate, of which there are 54 seats and one speaker.  The speaker is the head of the senate, by which he will settle internal affairs and ties.  In many ways the Empire is a republic and a democracy, although one which is tiered.  Those who are members of the merchant houses count as five votes, those who are of the middle classes count as one and those of the lower class cannot vote.  Most public affairs of cities are put to vote, however the most important matters in settled privately in the Senate Chambers in Kol Hoth.

While the Empire is stable and will very likely last another three thousand years if not more, corruption and bribery run rampant, although many just call it business as such.  It is rare to find a guard, merchant, inspector and politician who cannot be bought with coin.  The legions maintain law and order along the Highway and within the larger cities, while the outlying districts and villages maintain their own law enforcement and militias.  Each Great Merchant House however employs its own private armies to protect its caravans, enclaves and establishments.

*Power Groups*
The Great Merchant Houses:  Arrayed before the members of these houses are the greatest resources of the continent.  All of the houses maintain their own private armies providing a physical reinforcement to the massive economic and social influence they possess.  Many of the Great Houses possess long-ranging machinations and ploys for power.

The Legion: The legions are a force to be reckoned with.  They are disciplined, mercenary and devout to the coin they are paid.

The Senate:  While made up of the Great Houses, the senate often has its own agendas and plots in regards to the other nations of the world.

*Religion and Magic*
Religion varies widely in The Empire.  While no official state religion exists, the lower classes are quite devout and pray to local spirits as well as to an over-deity they call Teos who they believe brings a glorious afterlife to those who give back to their community and people.  The middle classes pay little homage, although a few pay ancestral worship by sacrificing items of monetary value to those ancestors who were themselves great merchants.  The warriors of The Empire often pay respect to The Valiant, a spirit of battle who they call upon to bless them in upcoming battles.  The Valiant is said to also take the soul of those who die an honorable death to the great fields of Empyream.  The upper class rarely gives any heed to religion, often being too academic to believe in such nonsense, although many of the Great Houses do not discourage religion amongst the lower classes, some openly encourage it.

Magic however is another story in The Empire.  Few believe in magic or the myths of monstrous creatures.  Charlatans and imposters pop up once in a while, but it is rare for one to actually find a real user of magic in the Empire.  Those that do arise are often regarded with a mixture of fear, suspicion and awe.  The Great Houses will often seek out those with magic talent for their own ends, realizing that the power they wield is beyond that of gold and commerce.  Those with magic talent may find themselves unwittingly being a part of the agenda of one of the Great Houses.

*Major Settlements*
Kol Hoth (1,000,000): The largest and greatest city of The Empire is Kol Hoth.  It is the center of the Empire in many ways.  All of the Great Houses have enclaves there and the Senate Chambers resides there as well.  Great white walls reach a hundred feet into the air while the towers and enclaves of the Great Houses stretch higher and the great dome of the Senate Chambers sits in the center of the city like a heart.  It is many miles across and would take a days hard ride to go from one gate to the other.  One can easily get lost in Kol Hoth.

Kol Reth (500,000): The next largest city in The Empire, it is a coastal port on the Inner Sea, one of the great centers of trade in the known world.  It is built upon the edge of a cliff with docks excavated from the sheer walls and roadways built within the stone.  A number of the dwellings are carved out of the great cave network found underneath the cliffs.  It was the original home of the Empyreal Trade Consortium and the great Trade Buildings still dominate a large sector of the city.

Kol Dynar (200,000): The largest city near Arund, it was sacked about five hundred years ago by the Arunds and then later reclaimed and rebuilt.  Thus most of the architecture in the city is new and it serves as the first port of contact with Arund.  Tensions still run a bit high from time to time in this city, but it has turned itself towards the mining prospects found in the North Reachs mountain range.
[/sblock]

*Arund*[sblock]
Capital: Risgard
Population: Five million
Exports: Timber, Ships, Ale, Tar
Language: Arund

*Industries*

*Life and Society*
The people of Arund live hearty lives, filled with song and stories passed down for hundreds of generations.  They are proud warriors and seamen who guard their ancestral homeland viciously.  What they lack in numbers, they assuredly make up in strength of spirit and tactics.

The average life of an Arund consists of learning basic trades, whether they be shipbuilding, carpentry, stonemasonry, weaving and so on, how to handle oneself in battle (even the women are strong warriors), how to swim and sail, and lastly and most importantly to relate the stories of their people.  All are given equal respect in their profession, although the most revered are the great bards, the storytellers of their people who have memorized the ancient epics and recite them with riveting tenor.

The Arunds are tall and fair skinned usually, although the beating of the sun tans the skin of the seafaring ones.  Hair ranges from bright golden blonde to a ruddy brown, while eye color is normally blue or green.  They often wear long sleeveless tunics with thick buckles at the waist give them good freedom of movement while keeping them warm.

*Government and Politics*
The Arunds live in a semi-feudal kingdom where each city or region is governed primarily by the local King and his entourage.  However, all of these feudal kings pay tribute and honor to the High King who resides in the capital.  The High  King leaves most of these feudal regions to their own designs lest they truly tear the countryside apart in their follies.  Should he need them, they are at his beck for they are held to the ancestral treaties which bound their nation under one rule.

Internal politics are common, as various local kings attempt to garner favor in the eyes of the High King, but he is a wise and noble ruler and is rarely swayed.  Few of the common people get involved in politics, living their lives out without much interference for the High King sees that no local king abuses his power to the pain of the common people.

External politics with the neighboring countries vary.  The Arunds have a history of raiding ships on the Great Straight, as well as plundering port cities and towns.  A tradition which leaves most Empire cities on high alert when an Arund ship enters their waters, although few challenge them at sea.  The Arunds have an amiable history with the Kends, trade is rare as neither has particularly much that the other needs save a few good horses or barrels of ale.

*Power Groups*
Local Kings: Each local king often has their own agenda, mustering their own small militia and private forces.  Occasional feuds over land or resources occur, or vying for the favor of the High King over a neighbor so that a dispute may be settled in their favor occur as well.

High King: The High King is a wise and noble man and ruler, he maintains his own fleet but no standing army other than a personal guard.  However it is unwise to think that there are no defenses in place, the very people are all trained in battle and would heed his call to war at a moments notice.  He has few ambitions other than maintaining the land his people have called home for thousands of years and that their lives are wholesome and full.

The Clan of the Bear: The clan of the bear is a rising religious movement which has great support from the common people and the High King himself.  It is at odds with the Cult of the Boar, an older and baser religion and conflict does occur from time to time.  They are mostly benevolent, however they do train their members in the arts of war, and some of the greatest tactical minds come out of this clan.

The Cult of the Boar: An old religion which takes its namesake from the image of its Boar god.  It promises power and wealth to those who follow its path, emphasizing an unhealthy hedonism and egoism.  Many local kings follow this path or at least maintain a priest of the boar cult in their courts.  It is at odds with the Clan of the Bear and the High King.

*Religion and Magic*
The two primary religions in Arund are the Clan of the Bear and the Cult of the Boar.  Quite different in their beliefs, the Clan of the Bear emphasizes a protective role over the land and its people, while the Cult of the Boar emphasizes the using of assets, people or land, for ones own gain in power.  While the Cult of the Boar has been established for millennia, the Clan of the Bear is on the rise, although many say that it was the religion of their great ancestors before the Cult of the Boar and its corrupting influence arose.

Magic is seen differently depending upon the religion one follows.  Most Arunds recognize that magic does exist, often citing a number of ancient epics and myths as proof, as well as a number of everyday superstitions.  The Clan of the Bear emphasizes the use of magic for the greater good in accord with the cycle of nature, that all things are natural even the use of magic.  The Cult of the Boar however see magic as a step towards power and some of their highest members study forbidden lore to gain access to rituals which would grant them power.

*Major Settlements*

*Important Sites*[/sblock]


[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2006)

*Rules Information*

[sblock]
*Character Creation*
Characters in Istoria represent the progression from the mundane to the epic.

Characters must be human and will all start out at first level.

At first level all characters are created with the 25 point buy distribution, however the following limitation applies. No character can begin with an attribute over 16, rather than the normal 18.

Each additional level a character receives an additional number of point buy points equal to 1 + 1/2 their character level (rounded down). The player may distribute these points when they acquire them or save them to distribute later.

Humans are the only available race, other humanoid and nonhumanoid races are rare and things of stories and myths, although they do exist.

*Classes as follows (Generics from UA modified)*[sblock]

Starting Packages are only granted when the class is taken at character level 1.

*Warrior*
HD: 1d12
Skills: 8 class skills
Skill Points: 4 skill points per level (x2 at character level 1, 2 and 3)
Base Attack Bonus: +1 per level
Magic Rating: +1/4 per level
Saves: One Good, Two Poor
Starting Package: Basic plus four groups, Light, Medium and Heavy Armors, Shields (all)
Bonus Feats at Levels: 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 17, 19 and 20 (even numbered feats must be combat related feats, i.e. those off of the fighter list or combat related abilities)

*Expert*
HD: 1d8
Skills: 16 class skills
Skill Points: 8 skill points per level (x2 at character level 1, 2 and 3)
Base Attack Bonus: +3/4 per level
Magic Rating: +1/2 per level
Saves: Two Good, One Poor
Starting Package: Basic plus two groups, Light Armor, Shields (except tower)
Bonus Feats at Levels: 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 17, 19 and 20

*Mage*
HD: 1d4
Skills: 8 class skills
Skill Points: 4 skill points per level (x2 at character level 1, 2 and 3)
Base Attack Bonus: +1/2 per level
Magic Rating: +1 per level
Saves: One Good, Two Poor
Starting Package: Basic, Magic Talent
Bonus Feats at Levels: 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 17, 19 and 20 (even numbered feats must be metamagic, item creation feats or abilities related to spellcasting)
Spellcasting: See Magic section.[/sblock]

*Feats*[sblock]

For Item Creation feats, check out the Magic section.

Dodge: provides a blanket +1 dodge bonus to AC

Unarmed Combat (replaces Improved Unarmed Strike)
Benefit: With an unarmed strike, the character deals lethal or nonlethal damage (the character's choice) equal to 1d4 + the character's Strength modifier. The character's unarmed attacks count as armed, which means that opponents do not get attacks of opportunity when the character attacks them unarmed. The character may make attacks of opportunity against opponents who provoke such attacks.  When the characters BAB is +6 the damage increases to 1d6, at +12 it increases to 1d8.

Improved Unarmed Combat
Prerequisites: Unarmed Combat, BAB +4
Benefit: The characters threat range on an unarmed strike increases to 19-20.

Greater Unarmed Combat
Prerequisites: Unarmed Combat, Improved Unarmed Combat, BAB +8
Benefit: The characters critical multiplier on an unarmed strike increases to x3.

Magic Talent
Prerequisites: May only be taken at 1st level
Benefit: The character can cast spells and gains access to spell lists, etc. as normal.  Characters with the Magic Talent feat may also take ranks in Spellcraft.
Normal: Characters without this feat cannot ever gain access to spellcasting ability.

For *any* class features as feats, run them by me first.[/sblock]

*Skills*[sblock]
Maximum Ranks are changed to 2 at 1st level, 4 at 2nd level and 6 at 3rd level.  They then progress as normal.

Acrobatics: Escape Artist, Tumble and Balance rolled into this skill.

Athletics: Climb, Jump and Swim rolled into this skill.

Disable Device: Open Locks rolled into this skill.

Examine: Search and Appraise rolled into this skill.

Handle Animal: Ride rolled into this skill, the ride portion uses Dexterity instead of Charisma.

Linguistics: Decipher Script and Forgery rolled into this skill.

Notice: Listen and Spot rolled into this skill (also used for scent, blindsense, blindsight).

Sneak: Hide and Move Silently rolled into this skill.

Negotiation: Bluff, Diplomacy and Intimidate are rolled into this skill.

Speak Language: 1 rank in a language is minimal understanding, 2 ranks is basic understanding, 3 ranks is fluent understanding, 4 ranks is expert understanding, 5 ranks is masterful understanding.  Having 4 ranks grants synergy bonuses to various skills regarding that language, having 5 ranks grants synergy bonuses to various skills regarding languages within that language group.  All characters start with 3 ranks in their native tongue.

Read Language: 1 rank in a language is minimal understanding, 2 ranks is basic understanding, 3 ranks is fluent understanding, 4 ranks is expert understanding, 5 ranks is masterful understanding.  Having 4 ranks grants synergy bonuses to various skills regarding that language, having 5 ranks grants synergy bonuses to various skills regarding languages within that language group.

Spellcraft: Based off of the primary attribute for the mages tradition, unavailable to characters without the Magic Talent feat.  Other checks involving magic of other traditions schools increases the DC by 10.  If you are using a spell from a text, you must be fluent in the language it is written in or have some other way of deciphering it.[/sblock]

*Conditions*[sblock]
Winded: A winded character cannot run nor charge and takes a -1 penalty on all Strength, Dexterity or Constitution skills and related checks.

Fatigued: A fatigued character cannot run nor charge and takes a -2 penalty on all Strength, Dexterity or Constitution skills and related checks as well as taking a -2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. A winded character would become fatigued by doing something which would normally cause winding.

Exhausted: An exhausted character cannot run nor charge and moves at half speed.  They take a -4 penalty on all Strength, Dexterity or Constitution skills and related checks as well as taking a -6 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. A fatigued character would become exhausted by doing something which would normally cause fatigue.[/sblock]

*Magic*[sblock]
Not divided by divine/arcane, but rather by tradition based on spellcasting attribute. Different schools of magic are also more common to the various traditions. Doesn’t mean that the other traditions don’t have access to them, just harder and rarer to learn outside of your tradition. Casters cannot choose a spell list outside of their tradition at 1st level. All casters are subject to Spell Failure.

Types: Abjure/Hex, Charm, Compel, Create, Evoke, Heal, Illusion, Infuse/Drain, Move, Summon, Transform.

Hermetic - Intelligence based
Favored Lists: Create, Transform, Summon, Illusion, Move

Spiritual - Wisdom based
Favored Lists: Heal, Infuse/Drain, Summon, Create, Abjure

Sorcerous - Charisma based
Favored Lists: Abjure/Hex, Evoke, Compel, Charm, Infuse/Drain

A mage cannot expend more magic points on a spell they are casting than their magic rating, a mage who expends more magic points than their magic rating in a single round (via quickened spells or other means) must make a Fortitude Save DC 10 + total spell points expended or become fatigued.

Your tradition ability (Intelligence for Hermetic, Wisdom for Spiritual, Charisma for Sorcererous) grants bonus signature spells.  The DC for a spell is based off of the traditions ability depending upon which spell list it comes from.

Dispel Magic remains Charisma based.
Divination remains Wisdom based.
Scry becomes Intelligence based.
Spellcraft is your traditions ability.

To cast spells of a certain MP cost, a caster must have an ability modifier in the traditions prime ability equal to half of the MP cost of a spell.  Thus a Hermetic mage with an Intelligence of 18 could cast spells from the lists accorded to his tradition that cost up to 8 MP.  The same Hermetic mage only has a 12 Wisdom and so could only cast spells from the lists accorded to the Spiritual tradition that cost up to 2 MP.

For spell lists which appear in multiple traditions, use the most beneficial ability related to that spell list.

The Extra Spell List feat has the following addendum: The spell list you learn from this feat is considered part of your tradition and you use your traditions ability modifier for this spell list when determining the maximum MP cost of the spell and it's DC.

Extended spellcasting has its toll upon the body. Whenever the mage's magic point total falls to three-quarters of his maximum or less, he becomes winded. When the mage's magic point total falls to half of his maximum or less, he becomes fatigued. When his magic point total drops to less than one-quarter of his maximum or less, he becomes exhausted. The penalty upon the mages body is extreme, however the most resolute of mages can push on after their natural limits have been reached. That is to say that a mage can continue to use spell points beyond his total pool driving him into negative spell points. Doing so however requires a Concentration check DC 20 + amount of total negative spell points, else the character takes both lethal and nonlethal damage equal to the total negative spells points.

A characters magic points are directly tied to their fatigue level. If a mage is in negative magic points, he must rest one hour to put his magic point total at 0, he then proceeds as a normally exhausted mage would. If an exhausted character rests for 1 hour, he becomes fatigued and his magic point total rises to one-third of his normal maximum. A second hour of rest increases the mage's magic point total to two-thirds of his maximum. It takes another 6 hours to replenish the last one-third of his magic points and shake all of the physical effects of spellcasting.

If a mage is subject to some other effect that would make him winded, fatigued or exhausted, he loses magic points accordingly. If he becomes winded his magic point total drops to three-quarters of his maximum (round down), if he becomes fatigued his magic point total drops to one-half of his maximum (round down), and if he becomes exhausted his magic point total drops to one-quarter of his maximum (round down).

The creation of magical items is mostly a lost art, very few spellcasters are powerful enough to make all but the simplest of items.  Items of magic are often temporarily imbued rather than permanently created, although some rare locations and components exist which along with the correct invocations can create permanent magical items.

*Item Creation Feats*
*Craft Permanent Spell Prerequisites:* Spellcaster level 12 Base Price: (spell level x caster level x magic item creation modifier) x 2000 gold pennies

*Craft Charged Item Prerequisities:* Spellcaster level 7 Base Price: (spell level x caster level x magic item creation modifier) x 750 gold pennies

*Craft Constant Item (as per Arcana Unearthed) Prerequisities:* Spellcaster level 12 Base Price: (spell level x caster level x magic item creation modifier) x 2000 gold pennies

*Craft Magic Arms and Armor (as per Arcana Unearthed) Prerequisities:* Spellcaster level 7 Base Price: as per DMG in gold pennies

*Craft Single-Use Item (as per Arcana Unearthed) Prerequisities:* Spellcaster level 5 Base Price: (spell level x caster level x magic item creation modifier) x 50 gold pennies

*Craft Spell-Completion Item (as per Arcana Unearthed) Prerequisities:* Spellcaster level 3 Base Price: (spell level x caster level x magic item creation modifier) x 25 gold pennies[/sblock]

*Equipment*[sblock]
*Weapons, Armor and Combat*[sblock]
Istoria has a generally western feel to it's equipment, therefore the following weapons do not exist in Istoria: Kama, Nunchaku, Sai, Siangham, Orc Double-axe, Spiked Chain, Dire Flail, Gnome Hooked Hammer, Two-bladed Sword, Dwarven Urgrosh, Repeating Crossbows (Light and Heavy), and Shuriken.

Arunds favor the use of clubs, maces, throwing axes, battle axes and great axes, as well as all manner of spears, particularly longspears for boar and bear hunting.  They are ferocious warriors who primarily engage in melee combat.  They are reknowned ship builders and seaman and few will engage an Arunden ship on the open water.  They often wear shirts of steel mail with open-faced steel caps, and employ round and kite shaped wooden shields.  Arunds are strong wrestlers but even more frightening brawlers usually.

Kends favor the use of curved swords like the scimitar and falchion.  All men and women of adult age are given a kukri, the traditional knife of their people.  It is a symbol of adulthood.  Composite shortbows are also common as fighting from horseback gives them great speed on the battlefield.  They fight with cunning hit and run tactics, using their often superior mobility to harry and wear down opponents.  Kends often wear leather armor backed with light chain and rarely use shields.  Kends prefer to settle things with a blade over unarmed combat, although most know a number of ways of disarming an opponent when they are unarmed.

The Empire is divided in two.  The lower class are often forced into the stock army, where soldiers are trained with polearms, tower shields and shortswords.  They are rarely given training in ranged weapons although they are regimented and disciplined units.  The upper and warrior class in The Empire are split into two bodies, the upper class maintains many dueling fancies which prelude most to learn how to wield the thin-bladed rapier, the parrying dagger and the buckler.  The warrior class however is much more skilled in real combat.  Elite units are either heavy cavalry: mounted knights in full plate with lances, flails, maces and heavy bladed swords; or archers trained in the longbow and the greatsword.  Most unarmed combat is left to basic brawling, although a few arenas glorify wrestling and grappling.

The River Folk are a cautious people, rarely leaving their ships for extended periods of time.  They most commonly use sabres, curved daggers, spears and nets if engaged in combat, attempting to entangle and trip up their opponents for an easy kill.  They rarely wear armor, having perfected a style of unarmored combat which emphasizes awareness and evasion over absorbing blows.  Many of the River Folk also practice a graceful and deadly martial art which incorporates blows from the feet, knees, hands and elbows.

The Myrundi fight with efficient and exotic weapons, striking from the camouflage of the jungle and retreating before retaliation can occur.  They employ blowguns, shortbows and spears in ranged combat, often poisoning their weapons.  When engaged in melee they prefer small axes and thin-bladed daggers, often wielding two weapons at once.  They usually wear studded leather armor, for the heat of the jungles is too great for much metal armor.  They prefer to use tactics of fear and their surroundings to leave their enemies shaken, exposed and vulnerable.[/sblock][/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2006)

Post away.


----------



## genshou (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm subscribed, so be sure to post notifying of any updates.  That way, I'll get an email notification.

I'm looking forward to hearing more about the world.  Btw, cool map.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2006)

Y' ever consider rolling Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate into one big social interaction skill?  I think it would work well with the other skill modifications you've made.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Y' ever consider rolling Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate into one big social interaction skill?  I think it would work well with the other skill modifications you've made.




Yeah... thought about that... what would you call it though?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm interested in trying your game out, but I have some questions before I start coming up with a character concept.

What level are the character starting at? 
Is it necessary to have Elements of Magic to play in this game?
Under the magic section you've stated that a spellcaster needs an attribute modifier equal to the spell level to cast a spell, does that mean that an attribute of 28 is required to cast 9th level spells?
How are hit points being determined?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Yeah... thought about that... what would you call it though?



Social Interaction


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I'm interested in trying your game out, but I have some questions before I start coming up with a character concept.
> 
> What level are the character starting at?
> Is it necessary to have Elements of Magic to play in this game?
> ...




Characters will be starting at level 1.

No it is not necessary to have elements of magic to play, although trying to play a spellcaster without it will prove quite difficult.

That bit under the magic section is a hold-over from an older version, negating it now.

Hit points are max at first level, rolled or half whichever is higher every additional level.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2006)

Updated the Rules Section with some changes to the skills section.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Yeah... thought about that... what would you call it though?




 Looks like you've already got that taken care of.

What will starting gold be?

I'm working on integrating some of the cultural elements you've posted into my character's background.  Right now I'm thinking about an Arunden exile who has learned a little of Arund's spiritual tradition of magic.  Except I don't know what form it should take.  Is it shamanism?  Or something else?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2006)

Nation Info on The Empire is up in the World Information section.

Arund and Kend will proceed next, most likely in that order.


----------



## genshou (Jul 3, 2006)

Oooh, your ability advancement rules are much like mine.  Rock on, dude!  Elements of Magic and a really cool ability advancement ruleset?

Has anyone picked Mage yet?  If not, could this get any better?


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 3, 2006)

i'm here, i'll go over the world info a bit later and fix up my favored and my backround, as it's time for bed


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> Has anyone picked Mage yet?  If not, could this get any better?




My concept is a Ranger-ish Expert.
I believe JonnyFive was working on a Warrior.
No one else has said one way or the other, far as I know.   But with the EoM-R rules I'm a little surprised everyone's not choosing mage.  But then again, my own reason for choosing Expert over Mage is that while I want a little spellcasting I don't feel familiar enough with the EoM-R rules (having only read them over & not used them) to go full-fledged spellcaster.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't accept a party of only mages, just out of ease of tying them into the world.


----------



## genshou (Jul 3, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Well, I wouldn't accept a party of only mages, just out of ease of tying them into the world.



I've run an EoMR game in which every PC was a spellcaster.  An Arcanist (from Lyceian Arcana), a Mageknight, and a Taskmage.  They were to be joined later by some non-spellcasters but the game is on hiatus to to a scheduling conflict on my part, brought on by a change of job.  It's actually pretty fun to have an all-mage party.  There was recently a thread about it in General.

If noone else has done so, I claim the Mage.  I'm one of the three  "Elements of Magic Experts" on EN World (the other two being *RuleMaster* and *RangerWickett*), so I can handle it just fine.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> I've run an EoMR game in which every PC was a spellcaster.  An Arcanist (from Lyceian Arcana), a Mageknight, and a Taskmage.  They were to be joined later by some non-spellcasters but the game is on hiatus to to a scheduling conflict on my part, brought on by a change of job.  It's actually pretty fun to have an all-mage party.  There was recently a thread about it in General.
> 
> If noone else has done so, I claim the Mage.  I'm one of the three  "Elements of Magic Experts" on EN World (the other two being *RuleMaster* and *RangerWickett*), so I can handle it just fine.




Well considering this game does't have the other two spellcasting classes included in the EoMR, it's a little different.


----------



## genshou (Jul 3, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Well considering this game does't have the other two spellcasting classes included in the EoMR, it's a little different.



Sure.  But that's what multiclassing is for? 

Not that I'm recommending it.  I need myself a shield traveling cohort.  Yeah.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 4, 2006)

Added world info on Arund.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 6, 2006)

Revising my character idea somewhat to integrate posted info.  (Didn't want you to think I've forgotten or blown this off).  Still thinking expert from Arund, however...


----------



## genshou (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm gonna start building my character.  Which of the two threads should I put her in?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 6, 2006)

*Korigar White-eye*

Edited for reworking.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> I'm gonna start building my character.  Which of the two threads should I put her in?




This one.  The other one is now defunct.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 7, 2006)

still wating for some more  world info to help flesh out my char.


----------



## genshou (Jul 7, 2006)

If I'm reading the way you're handling ability advancement correctly, we'll end up with a 144 point-buy at 20th-level, which is enough to have a 20 in all ability scores.  I've put the values I calculated up on my Universal House Rules thread (look for the red text at the bottom of post #4).  I used 1+NEWLEVEL/2 rather than 1+OLDLEVEL/2, but this wouldn't put the progression rate very far behind.

I'd suggest my standard progression rate for a typical D&D game, Variant 1 for a monty-haul or simply extraordinarly heroic game, and Variant 2 for a more low-key game.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

You'll note in game play that you'll come across a very low-rate of magic items.  So without the standard stat boosters of a D&D game, for characters to acquire extremely high abilities you need a large accumulation of points over time.

You figure a standard 20th level D&D character can max out a single stat starting from 18 to 34 without racial modifiers.  That's 136 points on a single stat.  Quite a lot of devotion to a single attribute.


----------



## genshou (Jul 7, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> You'll note in game play that you'll come across a very low-rate of magic items.  So without the standard stat boosters of a D&D game, for characters to acquire extremely high abilities you need a large accumulation of points over time.
> 
> You figure a standard 20th level D&D character can max out a single stat starting from 18 to 34 without racial modifiers.  That's 136 points on a single stat.  Quite a lot of devotion to a single attribute.



Sure, with a +6 worn item and a +5 tome (or 5 consecutive wishes) and all 5 level-based increases, that's up to 34.  I've never played a character who reached 34 in an ability score.  I usually thought my gold was better spent elsewhere rather than on those 5 wish spells, or I didn't start with an 18.

Still, if you're going with that many points, maybe I'll try going as high as 30. 
Edit: Oooh, save DC 20 on a cantrip?  Yes, please!


----------



## genshou (Jul 7, 2006)

Anesha Rali.  Note that she's just a blank character sheet so far, but I'll be adding stuff to her this morning before I decide it's well past a reasonable hour to be awake.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> Sure, with a +6 worn item and a +5 tome (or 5 consecutive wishes) and all 5 level-based increases, that's up to 34.  I've never played a character who reached 34 in an ability score.  I usually thought my gold was better spent elsewhere rather than on those 5 wish spells, or I didn't start with an 18.
> 
> Still, if you're going with that many points, maybe I'll try going as high as 30.
> Edit: Oooh, save DC 20 on a cantrip?  Yes, please!




For a focused character, say a wizard, that 34 Int is crucial.  I've played a good many high level games and epic ones as well and most characters had at least one or two stats in the 30's.

Although, do realize it'll take you quite a long time starting at level 1 to get a 30 

JohnnyFive and other players, there's a lot of world info to come, but are you looking for something specific that I focus on to help you along?


----------



## genshou (Jul 7, 2006)

*Mental Ability Scores and Spellcasting*

In Elements of Magic - Revised, Intelligence grants bonus signature spells and Charisma modifies spell DCs.  All three ability scores affect specific magical skills.  Casters are not required to have an ability score be a specific value in order to cast spells with a certain MP cost.  What, if anything, of that is changing in this game?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> In Elements of Magic - Revised, Intelligence grants bonus signature spells and Charisma modifies spell DCs.  All three ability scores affect specific magical skills.  Casters are not required to have an ability score be a specific value in order to cast spells with a certain MP cost.  What, if anything, of that is changing in this game?




In order of appearance.

Your tradition ability (Intelligence for Hermetic, Wisdom for Spiritual, Charisma for Sorcererous) grants bonus signature spells.  The DC for a spell is based off of the traditions ability depending upon which spell list it comes from.

Dispel Magic remains Charisma based.
Divination remains Wisdom based.
Scry becomes Intelligence based.
Spellcraft is your traditions ability.

Casters are not required to have an ability score of a specific value in order to cast spells with a certain MP cost is changed to the following.

To cast spells of a certain MP cost, a caster must have an ability modifier in the traditions prime ability equal to half of the MP cost of a spell.  Thus a Hermetic mage with an Intelligence of 18 could cast spells from the lists accorded to his tradition that cost up to 8 MP.  The same Hermetic mage only has a 12 Wisdom and so could only cast spells from the lists accorded to the Spiritual tradition that cost up to 2 MP.

For spell lists which appear in multiple traditions, use the most beneficial ability related to that spell list.

The Extra Spell List feat has the following addendum: The spell list you learn from this feat is considered part of your tradition and you use your traditions ability modifier for this spell list when determining the maximum MP cost of the spell and it's DC.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

I realise those rulings limit the versatility of spellcasters and the height of their power, but that is part of the world in a way.  Magic is powerful and bends the rules of reality, breaking them and even rewriting them at the highest ends.  Thus it gets more and more difficult the more powerful the spells go.

Don't expect to encounter too too many high level spellcasters who aren't multiclassed


----------



## genshou (Jul 7, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Scry becomes Intelligence based.




I was going to play a spiritual mage just so I could be good at Divination, Heal, Infuse, and Scry.  If I may ask, what prompted the change in key score?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> I was going to play a spiritual mage just so I could be good at Divination, Heal, Infuse, and Scry.  If I may ask, what prompted the change in key score?




One for each ability.


----------



## genshou (Jul 7, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> To cast spells of a certain MP cost, a caster must have an ability modifier in the traditions prime ability equal to half of the MP cost of a spell.  Thus a Hermetic mage with an Intelligence of 18 could cast spells from the lists accorded to his tradition that cost up to 8 MP.  The same Hermetic mage only has a 12 Wisdom and so could only cast spells from the lists accorded to the Spiritual tradition that cost up to 2 MP.



I'm not sure about this.  It sounds a little too harsh given the fact that this is going to already be a lower-powered campaign as far as magic items go.  If I play a Spiritual caster I pretty much can't deal damage–at all.  It takes a score of 30 to cast 20-MP spells with these rules, and I just won't have the points to keep my Charisma high enough to be effective.

If someone else plays a Mage with a high Charisma, we may be able to survive, but even then the two of us would both just be lacking the versatility that is the only thing allowing EoMR casters to compensate for their lack of power relative to core spellcasters.

Sorry if I'm just seeming adversarial; I'm just a bit concerned about being restricted so much it renders my character ineffective.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

No offense on your defensive stance, I can understand.

I'm just trying to figure out a way to differentiate the traditions mechanically as well as effectively.  If you've got suggestions I'd be glad to hear them.

Also, regarding the upper levels of magic, I don't really expect it to get there.

How about this change to the maximum MP cost.

The maximum amount of MP you can spend on a spell from a traditions spell lists is equal to that tradition attribute - 10 multiplied by 2.  Thus, a mage with a 16 Intelligence, 12 Wisdom, and 12 Charisma can spend 12 MP on a spell associated with the Hermetic tradition, 4 MP on a spell associated with the Spiritual traditon, and 4 MP on a spell associated with the Sorcererous tradition.

I'm also willing to negotiate what spell lists are tied to what tradition.  They are both an attempt at balance and flavor.


----------



## genshou (Jul 7, 2006)

Personally, I just never used traditions.  The whole point of EoMR is to open up options to all casters so they can build the spells they want.  I made a character who was an absolute healer type, and he ended up being very deadly with an Evoke Good/Light spell he called Spear of Heaven.

Do you have Elements of Magic II: Lyceian Arcana?  It handles magical traditions in a really cool way with feats that help define the way the Mage gets their spells.

Edit: Also, your compromise makes a bit more sense to me.  Having to get a 20 in a score won't be difficult for a really high-level PC, but the real challenge in mastery of 20-MP spells is reaching 20th-level.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> Personally, I just never used traditions.  The whole point of EoMR is to open up options to all casters so they can build the spells they want.  I made a character who was an absolute healer type, and he ended up being very deadly with an Evoke Good/Light spell he called Spear of Heaven.
> 
> Do you have Elements of Magic II: Lyceian Arcana?  It handles magical traditions in a really cool way with feats that help define the way the Mage gets their spells.
> 
> Edit: Also, your compromise makes a bit more sense to me.  Having to get a 20 in a score won't be difficult for a really high-level PC, but the real challenge in mastery of 20-MP spells is reaching 20th-level.




Indeed the difficulty is attaining 20th level, not the 20 in the score.

Traditions were a part of this game before I even got around to switching it over to EoMR and I would prefer to keep them.  I don't have EoM II, so I won't be using anything from it.


----------



## genshou (Jul 7, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Traditions were a part of this game before I even got around to switching it over to EoMR and I would prefer to keep them.  I don't have EoM II, so I won't be using anything from it.



Put it on your wishlist and I'll buy it for you.  No DM should have the first book without the second.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

Awfully kind of ya!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

Yay!  You rock!


----------



## genshou (Jul 7, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Yay!  You rock!



Aw, I'm nothing special.  I just try to follow in the footsteps of others who are well known for their generosity.  Besides, it is my firm belief that every DM using EoMR should have access to all the stuff in Lyceian Arcana.  It's very helpful, and the extra rules options are to die for, especially overcasting and rituals. 

The magical traditions are great, too.

If you are to use your own traditions, the spell lists in the Spiritual one are fine.  I don't need any negotiation there as long as I can still sufficiently cast attack spells appropriate to the character (and Spear of Heaven is a spell I just might recreate).


----------



## genshou (Jul 8, 2006)

More questions.

A Mage gets 8 class skills; does this include Dispel Magic, Divination, Scry, and Spellcraft; or is it in addition to the four magical skills?

If you do end up liking the magical traditions in Lyceian Arcana, I want to come from a tradition mechanically identical and thematically similar to the Ragesian Inquisitors.  I would of course take the Masked Soul feat, and at each caster level only select one new spell list not on the tradition's list until I have all the tradition's spell lists.  At 1st-level, for example, the only spell list she knows outside of her tradition is Heal Life.

Hmm, that actually sounds like a cool way to restrict based on tradition, especially if everyone is somehow forced to take a tradition feat to define which tradition they come from.  That way low-level spellcasters would be pretty restricted, but the high-level ones still get to branch out and be versatile after they've picked up all the spell lists from their starting tradition.

Edit: Also, what's my starting gold, so I can get to work on equipment?

Edit Again: Do the changes to read/write language and speak language affect starting languages?


----------



## genshou (Jul 8, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> I'm working on integrating some of the cultural elements you've posted into my character's background.  Right now I'm thinking about an Arunden exile who has learned a little of Arund's spiritual tradition of magic.  Except I don't know what form it should take.  Is it shamanism?  Or something else?



If you want a shamanistic style of magic, be sure to pick up Charm Animal, Compel Animal, Summon Animal, Summon Plant, Transform Animal, and Transform Plant eventually.  Focus a lot on spells with a primal and natural feel, like simple Infuse spells to boost ability scores and provide enhancement bonuses to skills and attacks/damage.  Get Abjure Nature for that wonderful hedging against all creatures, and a lot of spells to weather and control the elements (Create Air is your friend).  Depending on the kind of shamanistic magic you're talking about, you might consider an Illusion or two as well.  If Ferrix likes the magical traditions in Lyceian Arcana, I'll upload my copy&paste of the OGC text out of that section of the book for you so you can give them a look.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 8, 2006)

i'm looking for more wold info till i see the place that says "born here" to me.

also starting gold would be nice.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 8, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> If you want a shamanistic style of magic, be sure to pick up Charm Animal, Compel Animal, Summon Animal, Summon Plant, Transform Animal, and Transform Plant eventually.  Focus a lot on spells with a primal and natural feel, like simple Infuse spells to boost ability scores and provide enhancement bonuses to skills and attacks/damage.  Get Abjure Nature for that wonderful hedging against all creatures, and a lot of spells to weather and control the elements (Create Air is your friend).  Depending on the kind of shamanistic magic you're talking about, you might consider an Illusion or two as well.  If Ferrix likes the magical traditions in Lyceian Arcana, I'll upload my copy&paste of the OGC text out of that section of the book for you so you can give them a look.




Thanks.   That's helpful information to know.  My idea has altered somewhat based upon the info posted by Ferrix.  As a (former) Boar cultist I figured he would start with a sorcerous tradition since it includes the spell lists that seem to me most useful in manipulation of people.  I'd like to have him move to the more spiritual (shamanistic?) Bear clan magics but he just doesn't have the wisdom for it.  Hmm...this might require a bit of rethinking.  Again.  

I have Lyceian Arcana so there's no need to paste text for me.  Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 8, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> More questions.
> 
> A Mage gets 8 class skills; does this include Dispel Magic, Divination, Scry, and Spellcraft; or is it in addition to the four magical skills?
> 
> ...




Yes, the changes to read/write affect all languages.  It is noted that a character is fluent (3 ranks) in their native tongue to begin with.  You receive a number of bonus skill points to spend only on languages equal to your Int bonus in addition to normal bonus skill points.

The Magic Talent feat grants access to all four Magical Skills.

I like how you've decided how a tradition restricts spell list acquisition, we'll go with that for now.  Instead of my other idea regarding traditional ability.

Money for your characters I'll decide based on background.  Write up your background, take equipment that would generally fit a 1st level character (nothing exorbiant) of that background.  Anything out of the ordinary just ask.  Then we'll establish how much money you have on hand.  Consider your profession, whether you are an apprentice, a farmer, etc.

Money in Istoria runs on a slightly different exchange rate.

Rather it has it's own currency system which uses a silver standard, as outlined below.  The equivalents are marked out as well.

1 Copper = 1 Copper Penny
1 Silver = 1 Silver Penny
1 Gold = 1 Silver Mark
1 Platinum = 1 Gold Penny 
10 Gold Pennies = 1 Gold Mark (Sovereign)
10 Gold Marks = 1 Platinum Penny (Royal)
10 Platinum Pennies = 1 Platinum Mark (Crown)


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm at my girlfriends right now, but please in your write up detail your specific magical tradition.  There are the three main types of tradition (hermetic, spiritual and sorcerous) but then you may belong to a specific tradition like genshou's character will.

If you do, write up some details using the Lyceian Arcana traditions as a template, choose a subset of spell lists which you'll have to take primarily and detail any other observances, etc. that those of the tradition observe.

Regarding existing traditions, I haven't worked them out very much yet, so feel free to help in the world building process.  Just take into consideration that magic using individuals are far less than 1% of the population, more like 1 in 10,000-25,000.  And most of them are not very powerful spellcasters or haven't even realized their potential, so large enclaves of spellcasters are rare.  Entire riesthoods would only generally have a small number of actual spellcasters.

Additonally, the source of magic is speculated, it is not actually known.  Various beliefs persist as to it being found in the races of men, whether the gods gave it to them (who are slightly speculative themselves), it is a part of nature, it is an aberration, and so on.  Many different beliefs would persist.


----------



## genshou (Jul 9, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Additonally, the source of magic is speculated, it is not actually known.  Various beliefs persist as to it being found in the races of men, whether the gods gave it to them (who are slightly speculative themselves), it is a part of nature, it is an aberration, and so on.  Many different beliefs would persist.



More proof that Ferrix is going to run a great EoMR game.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 9, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> More proof that Ferrix is going to run a great EoMR game.




Why thank you


----------



## genshou (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm still working on actually writing it up before I start my Sunday night game, but I'm thinking for background that Anesha belongs to one of the twelve noble houses of the Empire.  Distant cousin, heiress to the noble house... I'm not sure how far I/you want me to go with that.  One way or another, she's a part of one of the noble houses.  She didn't spend most of her youth at court, though.  Oh, no.  I have some more nefarious things to throw into her background... 

As far as equipment goes, I have two unusual requests.  The first is that I want to give her the Masked Soul tradition feat that goes with the "Ragesian Inquisitors", and gaining the benefits of the feat requires crafting a soul mask worth 100gp.  The second request is that I would like to have her in possession of an item that she crafted at the end of her training.  I want her staff to be a charged item with Heal Life 0 to restore one die of hit point damage.  Instead of tracking charges I was wondering if I could use an alternate mechanic (it might be good to at least skim through the whole thread to see how it works, see post #62 and onward for the platonic solids method I would want to use).  I was playing around with it last night and several times with the d12 wand got 9-20 charges, but then suddenly out of the blue one of them rolled 77 charges before expiring.  In general, that's not going to happen, since the odds of going below 30 are greater than the odds of going above 30, but when it does go above 30 sometimes it does so very significantly.  I think it'd be more fun to go with that than to track charges.

As far as cost goes, I would want spell completion, so it's 2.5gp per "effective charge", meaning market price (effectively what I'd be "paying" at character creation) would be:
d4: 10gp
d6: 25gp
d8: 45gp
d12: 75gp
d20: 125gp
I'm hoping for d12 if that's not too expensive.  That way I'm very unlikely to get less than 10 uses out of it.  Besides, the d12 needs to see more use.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 10, 2006)

Genshou; remember that the noble houses are merchant houses, think somewhere along the lines of the great houses from Dune and the dragonmarked houses of Eberron.  I'm going to say no to staff because the creation of magical items is rare and left to the most powerful of spellcasters, however the mask I'll allow.

Woops... I guess I left out of the feats section...  I had it typed up but missed the copy/paste for the Item Creation rules.

The creation of magical items is mostly a lost art, very few spellcasters are powerful enough to make all but the simplest of items.  Items of magic are often temporarily imbued rather than permanently created, although some rare locations and components exist which along with the correct invocations can create permanent magical items.

*Item Creation Feats*
*Craft Permanent Spell Prerequisites:* Spellcaster level 12 Base Price: (spell level x caster level x magic item creation modifier) x 2000 gold pennies

*Craft Charged Item Prerequisities:* Spellcaster level 7 Base Price: (spell level x caster level x magic item creation modifier) x 750 gold pennies

*Craft Constant Item (as per Arcana Unearthed) Prerequisities:* Spellcaster level 12 Base Price: (spell level x caster level x magic item creation modifier) x 2000 gold pennies

*Craft Magic Arms and Armor (as per Arcana Unearthed) Prerequisities:* Spellcaster level 7 Base Price: as per DMG in gold pennies

*Craft Single-Use Item (as per Arcana Unearthed) Prerequisities:* Spellcaster level 5 Base Price: (spell level x caster level x magic item creation modifier) x 50 gold pennies

*Craft Spell-Completion Item (as per Arcana Unearthed) Prerequisities:* Spellcaster level 3 Base Price: (spell level x caster level x magic item creation modifier) x 25 gold pennies


----------



## genshou (Jul 10, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Genshou; remember that the noble houses are merchant houses, think somewhere along the lines of the great houses from Dune and the dragonmarked houses of Eberron.



I don't know anything about Dune or Eberron, but I figured they were merchant houses.

 I guess that pretty much negates my ability to craft charged items for a decent cost.  I may never take the feat if it's that bad.  No idea what I'm going to replace it with, either.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 10, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about Dune or Eberron, but I figured they were merchant houses.
> 
> I guess that pretty much negates my ability to craft charged items for a decent cost.  I may never take the feat if it's that bad.  No idea what I'm going to replace it with, either.




Well, item creation may also be possible at places of power with the correct components, so the feats may not be necessary.  But don't expect to go making normal items very often.

Also, this will not really be following any sort of guideline found in the DMG for wealth by level, as wealth is more indicative of social status and power than level.  And with the rarity of magic items, there really isn't a market for them, so they don't really get bought or traded for.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 10, 2006)

I compiled the variant skill information into a list which I've found somewhat useful (since I've made and remade and plan on remaking my character again).  Hopefully someone else will find it useful also.

[sblock=Skills]
Acrobatics (Dex): Escape Artist, Tumble and Balance rolled into this skill.
Athletics (Str): Climb, Jump and Swim rolled into this skill.
Concentration (Con):
Craft (Int):
Disable Device (Int/Dex?): Open Locks rolled into this skill.
Dispel Magic*:
Divination*
Examine (Int): Search and Appraise rolled into this skill.
Gather Information (Cha):
Handle Animal (Cha/Dex): Ride rolled into this skill, the ride portion uses Dexterity instead of Charisma.
Heal (Wis):
Knowledge (Int):
Linguistics (Int): Decipher Script and Forgery rolled into this skill.
Negotiation (Cha): Bluff, Diplomacy and Intimidate are rolled into this skill.
Notice (Wis): Listen and Spot rolled into this skill (also used for scent, blindsense, blindsight).
Perform (Cha):
Profession (Wis):
Scry*
Sense Motive (Wis):
Sleight of Hand (Dex):
Sneak (Dex): Hide and Move Silently rolled into this skill.
Spellcraft (Cha/Int/Wis)*: Based off of the primary attribute for the mages tradition, unavailable to characters without the Magic Talent feat. Other checks involving magic of other traditions schools increases the DC by 10. If you are using a spell from a text, you must be fluent in the language it is written in or have some other way of deciphering it.
Survival (Wis):
Use Magic Device (Cha):
Use Rope (Dex):

Speak Language: 1 rank in a language is minimal understanding, 2 ranks is basic understanding, 3 ranks is fluent understanding, 4 ranks is expert understanding, 5 ranks is masterful understanding. Having 4 ranks grants synergy bonuses to various skills regarding that language, having 5 ranks grants synergy bonuses to various skills regarding languages within that language group. All characters start with 3 ranks in their native tongue.  At 1st level you receive a number of bonus skill points to spend only on languages equal to your Int bonus in addition to normal bonus skill points.

Read Language: 1 rank in a language is minimal understanding, 2 ranks is basic understanding, 3 ranks is fluent understanding, 4 ranks is expert understanding, 5 ranks is masterful understanding. Having 4 ranks grants synergy bonuses to various skills regarding that language, having 5 ranks grants synergy bonuses to various skills regarding languages within that language group.

* - requires Magic Talent feat

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2006)

Ferrix, here's my idea of the Clan of the Bear tradition extrapolated from what you've posted about it and Arund.  I got ideas from the Hurstwic website also.  Let me know what you think, what needs to be changed, what needs to be added/removed, etc.

[sblock]
*The Clan of the Bear*

At its most basic and broadest application the Clan of the Bear is a resurgence of the code of behavior exhibited by the ancient warrior-kings of Arund as related in the epics.  It is a rising movement which has great support among free men of Arund and from the High King himself.

*Availability:*  The Clan of the Bear is open to any person, man or woman, who strives for excellence and honor in undertakings important to the Arund and who attempts to embody the virtues of bravery, nobility, generosity, and strength of body and will.  As magic is rare few men have the invocations they utter to the Great Bear, the land-spirits, or the ancestors answered.

*Thematic Elements:*  'Priests' of the Clan of the Bear are likely recognized as exemplary men or women who are blessed with the spirit of the Great Bear.  They do not cast spells so much as invoke the aid of the spirits.  These invocations are highly personal and what works for one invoker likely will not work for another.  Invocations may even change from one utterance to the next as the caster personalizes it based on the circumstances confronting him.  Sacrifices promised are a common, though not necessary, element of invocations.  If a promised sacrifice is not carried out the spirits may become disgruntled and refuse to respond to any further invocations.  An angry spirit may cause the invoker to suffer the effects of a Compel, Drain, or Hex spell.

Invocations rarely have a sensory effect beyond a few quietly spoken words; those that do usually only have a minor effect.  Only the greatest of invokers have highly visible effect for their spells, though the epics are full of descriptions of visible manifestations of the aid granted by the spirits.

*Spell Lists:*  Abjure Nature or Metal, Charm Humanoid, Create Air, Evoke Air, Heal Life, any Infuse, Summon Outsider.

*Miscellaneous:*  The Clan of the Bear is a spiritual tradition whose primary ability is charisma.

[/sblock]


----------



## genshou (Jul 11, 2006)

*Empyreal Inquisitors*
The Great Empyreal Trade Consortium was once a great economic force on Istoria.  When that force became an empire, a small group of magic users were the leaders of a resistance that caused a great deal of trouble for the newly formed Empire.  The Empire compensated for this by forming an elite group of “witch hunters” known as the Empyreal Inquisitors, agents of the Empire fighting fire with fire.  Though the Inquisitors are long since officially broken up, a few radical groups still exist across the empire, dedicated to rooting out and capturing or killing any mages not belonging to their organization.
*Tradition Ability Score:* Most Inquisitors are hermetic mages, since they study ancient texts to learn to harness their spellcasting powers.  The order certainly isn't opposed to sorcerous casters, since they tend to have a strong force of will.  Spiritual Inquisitors are all but unheard of.
*Availability:* Students are required to be both physically and mentally strong, making those capable of being Inquisitors very rare.  Physically weak Inquisitors are only allowed into the order in very special cases, and tend to focus enough on magic to surpass most others of the order.  Since the Inquisitors covered the breadth of the Empire in their prime, small pockets of Inquisitors are likely to be found anywhere in the Empire and even in bordering countries.
*Thematic Elements:* Inquisitorial magic is subtle in its effects, with few sensory cues, but very distinctive with regard to its caster.  Inquisitors learn to use their force of will to intimidate foes, and so they typically growl their spells loudly and gesture clearly at their spell’s targets.  They use few directly offensive spells, though many can create flaming barriers for defence or to trap foes.
*Spell Lists:* Abjure Death, Abjure Fire, Abjure Nature, Charm Humanoid, Compel Animal, Compel Humanoid, Create Fire, Create Force, Infuse Earth, Infuse Fire.
*Miscellaneous:* Inquisitors are easily recognized for their masks, which they claim protect their souls from enemy magic.  Most Inquisitor masks are wood or stone carved in the shape of bearskulls, and many Inquisitors favor bearskin cloaks.  They seldom arm themselves with more than a claw-shaped dagger.

Inquisitors learn their spells from copies of old spellbooks, scribed by the founders of the Inquisitorial order centuries ago.  These spellbooks are written in a civilized form of Orcish, and are closely protected by the order that owns them.  Experienced Inquisitors also usually study the magic of other groups to be better able to counterspell it.

Inquisitors have as many skill ranks in Dispel Magic, Intimidate, and Sense Motive as possible.  Most also have the Dispel Specialist feat, and the tradition feat Masked Soul.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 11, 2006)

Excellent work genshou and GlassEye!


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks.

I was really uncertain whether to use charisma or wisdom as the primary ability.  It's a spiritual tradition and so wisdom is important yet the tradition deals with interaction with the spirits and influencing men which gives charisma a strong claim.  Really, I think both should be considered primary abilities.  If that's possible.


----------



## genshou (Jul 12, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Excellent work genshou and GlassEye!



I didn't do much, just rewrote a few small bits in the Ragesian Inquisitors text.


----------



## genshou (Jul 12, 2006)

*Anesha Rali*
The third child of the head of the Rali family, Anesha was born into luxury and prestige.  From an early age, however, it was evident she was unusual in some way.  She possessed an uncanny ability to get others to do what she wanted.  This was identified quickly as a sign of magic, and she was given to Echevarria, a longtime friend of the family and a powerful Inquisitor.  Echevarria was a harsh man, but was always kind to Anesha.  He taught her everything she knows about Inquisition, and perhaps a bit more than that.

Anesha spent most of her time studying spells rather than the dusty tomes of knowledge the Inquisitors keep within their tower.  She is brilliant but easily bored by anything but spellbooks.  When not studying, she spent a great deal of time being trained to maintain her courtly manners.  For fun, she typically walked through the gardens of various manors in Kol Hoth.  She has always enjoyed springtime for the fragrant scents of the season, as well as the beautiful displays of blossoms.

When her training was complete, Anesha began travelling about the Empire, practicing her trade.  She mainly deals in interrogation, letting more powerful Inquisitors catch magic users.  Recently she has been communicating with the other Inquisitors less and less, as though she has her own agenda…

I know it's kind of bare-bones, but she has her secrets and I'm helping her keep them.


----------



## genshou (Jul 12, 2006)

Anesha is just about finished (assuming the site comes back online to let me save the final changes).  I still need equipment approved (w/ or w/o alteration) and to write out all her signature spells.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmm...I've just realized that I selected three of the same spell lists as you, genshou.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 12, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Hmm...I've just realized that I selected three of the same spell lists as you, genshou.




Similar spell lists aren't a problem since spells are much more custom to the character anyways.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok.

Also, I just thought of a good/appropriate use of Charm Humanoid for a Clan of the Bear warrior.  I've added it to the spell list but if you prefer that I not, I'll remove it.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2006)

In the interest of a _wee_ bit more variety I've made another change to the Clan of the Bear spell list.  Instead of 'Abjure Nature' I altered it to read 'Abjure Nature or Metal'.  Again, if that's not ok, let me know.


----------



## genshou (Jul 13, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> Also, I just thought of a good/appropriate use of Charm Humanoid for a Clan of the Bear warrior.  I've added it to the spell list but if you prefer that I not, I'll remove it.



There are a lot of good uses for that spell list!  I've got three signature spells using it


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2006)

Too true.  But I meant more that I thought of a way that a somewhat honor-bound northern warrior would use it without feeling that he did something wrong.  'Cept I won't be able to use it until my pc reaches at least caster level one.


Ok.  I think this the final version of my character...
[sblock=Korigar White-eye]

```
Name: Korigar White-eye
Class: Expert 1 
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: N

Str: 11 +0 (3p.)     Level: 1        XP: 0 / 1000
Dex: 10 +0 (2p.)     BAB: +3/4       HP: 8 (1d8+0)
Con: 10 +0 (2p.)     Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 14 +2 (6p.)     Speed: 30'      Magic Points: 2
Wis: 14 +2 (6p.)     Init: +0        Magic Tradition: Spiritual
Cha: 14 +2 (6p.)     ACP: -1         Spellcaster Level: 1/2

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +3    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0    13
Touch: 10              Flatfooted: 13

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort*:                     2    +0    +0    +2
Ref:                       0    +0    +0    +0
Will*:                     2    +2    +0    +4

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Spear                    +0      1d8           x3
Throwing Axe             +0      1d6           x2

Languages: See below

Abilities:
Expert Class Abilities
- Weapon Groups: Basic, Axes, Spears
- Armor Proficiency: Light, Shields (except Tower)

Feats:
Magic Talent
Endurance

Skill Points: 22      Max Ranks: 2/1
Skills                     Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Acrobatics (Dex)
Athletics (Str)*             1     +0   +0     +1
Concentration (Con)*
Craft: woodcarving (Int)*    1     +2   +0     +3
Disable Device (Int/Dex)
Dispel Magic
Divination (Wis)*            1     +2   +0     +3
Examine (Int)
Gather Information (Cha)*    1     +2   +0     +3
Handle Animal (Cha/Dex)
Heal (Wis)*                  2     +2   +0     +4
Knowledge: nature (Int)*     1     +2   +0     +3
Linguistics (Int)
Negotiation (Cha)*           2     +2   +0     +4
Notice (Wis)*                2     +2   +0     +4
Perform: oratory (Cha)*      2     +2   +0     +4
Profession: fortune-teller*  1     +2   +0     +3
Scry
Sense Motive (Wis)*          2     +2   +0     +4
Sleight of Hand (Dex)
Sneak (Dex)*                 1     +0   +0     +1
Spellcraft (Cha)*            1     +2   +0     +3
Survival (Wis)*              2     +2   +0     +4
Use Magic Device (Cha)
Use Rope (Dex)

Speak Language*
- Arunden (native)     3
- Low Tongue           2
Read Language
- Arunden              1

Equipment:                      Cost  Weight
Spear                             2     6
Throwing Axe                      8     2
Studded Leather armor            25    20
Traveler's outfit                -      5
-belt pouch                       1     .5

Backpack                          2     2
-Waterskin(1)                     1     4
-Rations(2)                       1     2
-Artisan's tools (woodcarving)    5     5
Total Weight: 46.5 lb      Money: -45 gp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                38    76    115  230   575
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Spellcasting:
Tradition: Clan of the Bear/Charisma
Caster level: 1/2
Magic Points: 2

Spell Lists: Abjure Metal, Heal Life, Infuse Fire

Signature Spells: (3)
-Bear’s Breath
-Intimidating Spirit
-Blade Charm of Aerndis the Hag

*Bear's Breath*
Heal Life 0 / Gen 0
Total MP: 0
Range: Touch
Duration: One round
Invoking the aid of the Great Bear before aiding the wounded fills the healer with the tiniest portion of the Bear's spirit.  This bit of spirit breathed out while tending to an injury transfers some of the bear spirit's health to the wounded and heals 1d6 points of damage.  Costs: 0 MP Heal cantrip.

*Blade Charm of Aerndis the Hag*
Abjure Metal 0 / Gen 0
Total MP: 0
Range: Touch
Duration: One minute
Despite this invocation's name, calling upon the ancestors will cause metal weapons of any sort to turn aside when the caster (or touched target) is attacked.  This provides a +2 deflection bonus to AC against attacks made with metal weapons.  Costs: 0 MP Abjure cantrip.

*Intimidating Spirit*
Infuse Fire 0 / Gen 0
Total MP: 0
Range: Touch
Duration: One minute
This invocation bestows a small portion of an ancestral warrior's fierceness to the caster giving a +3 bonus to Negotiation when used to demoralize an opponent.  Costs: 0 MP Infuse cantrip.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance/History]
In progress...
[/sblock]


----------



## genshou (Jul 13, 2006)

A photo gallery to demonstrate why I should not be given free rein with the camera in Sims 2.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 13, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> A photo gallery to demonstrate why I should not be given free rein with the camera in Sims 2.




Hahahah! Classic.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2006)

Added spell information in the character information above.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 17, 2006)

still standing by for more world information. or is it just the two nations?


----------



## genshou (Jul 29, 2006)

*Threads that go bump in the night.*

...


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2006)

I hope you all noticed my absent thread in the talking the talk forum... I've been having issues with my roommate and am currently searching for a new place to live, thus not spending much time at home in an uncomfortable atmosphere (plus the fact that it is scorching hot and I don't have AC at home), this will be moving on but slowly.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 9, 2006)

no worries, i'm still here wating.


----------

